# Orchid mantis lays an ootheca (video)



## Precarious (Sep 3, 2012)

Hymenopus coronatus (Malaysian Orchid Mantis) deposits her egg mass on the underside of a leaf. Take note of the two finger-like appendages that shape the foam into an ootheca one layer at a time. The process takes hours and is exhausting. I let her rest a full day guarding her ooth before removing her for feeding.

Soundtrack by Precarious

This is the 7th ooth between my 3 females with more to come.

If you want nymphs and you're not on my waiting list PM me.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 3, 2012)

thats amazing


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

:clap: nice job, I've never kept this specie, maybe I should give it a shot?


----------



## stacy (Sep 3, 2012)

amazing, by far my favorite species &lt;3


----------



## Precarious (Sep 3, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> :clap: nice job, I've never kept this specie, maybe I should give it a shot?


They're a little high maintenance but well worth it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww I can almost hear her saying, take good care of my babies as she climbs onto your hand. Such a sweet cute little girl. That was a nice big ooth too. She deserves a good rest.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 3, 2012)

Do orchids usually lay on leaves like that or was she just being a weirdo?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 3, 2012)

She's amazing! Congratz on the ooths!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Do orchids usually lay on leaves like that or was she just being a weirdo?


They can be picky about where they lay. They prefer something flat. I've had some lay on glass or the side of a net cage. Sometimes when preparing to lay they will start to wander around the cage. That can be an indication they are looking for a good spot to lay. I always take them out and let them crawl around, even if they aren't preparing an ooth, just so they can blow off some steam and have a little fun.

This girl was in the mood to wander so I put her on the ficus. 10 minuted later I look over and she's laying an ooth! Never saw one lay on the underside of a leaf before but I'd never had one on the ficus around that time. Seems a really logical place for them to lay considering it is flat and the bottom of a leaf is hidden and usually good shelter against the weather. The fact she began to lay that fast after placement tells me this is their natural choice for laying. I'm going to try to have similar surfaces in their cages from now on. And I've got to say, it was much less trouble and stress to remove this ooth to put into incubation too.

Man, that ficus has seen a lot of action in its day. :blink:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

First ooth from my 3rd female is hatching right now. Likely another small hatch which is the best you can hope for from the first ooth, but a really positive indication I've got strong fertile females. Will probably keep these for breeding stock. If not I'll contact list members in order.


----------



## stacy (Sep 4, 2012)

OMG I cannot wait until it is my turn on the list


----------

